# AC Hi-Pressure Line



## Zrider2003 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Guys and Galls, 

Name is Tony, i am new to the boards and had a question about an A/C line.

My AC line was cut by my cold air intake and unfortunatly i don't know if i can fix it or would it be advised for the dealership to take care of it.

It costs about 172 bucks to get the part, but i don't know how i can replace it. Is there a better price or better way to do this?


Thanks


TONY


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try getting a good unit from a junk yard which should be much cheaper then from a Nissan dealer.

Take the part to an A/C repair shop. The system has to be properly evacuated of any air and filled with the proper amount of refrigerant.


----------



## Zrider2003 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks man, i found one at a junk yard for like 43 bucks.  How much does it usually cost for A/C services from a place?


----------



## Joshua GT V6 (Jun 17, 2008)

An hour labor + cost of freon


----------



## Chew_12 (Nov 26, 2005)

I got a quote fro $415 to replace this, Is this about right?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Chew_12 said:


> I got a quote fro $415 to replace this, Is this about right?


Sounds like a ripoff price. Shop around some more.


----------

